# Shark Anatomy & Vitals



## Fish-n-Fur

FYI. A punch or jab oftenworks to deter a Shark, but if you're in close quarters (life threatening ONLY)a sharp knife plunge in the belly, just distal to (behind)the gills and anterior to (in front of) the pectoral (side) fins, could save you - see diagram. In a similar situation you could also try ripping out some gills, especially if your knife-less.

I may take some critisicm for this, but thinking in advance can often help get you through things. This post is only intended to provide information that some may not be aware of (e.g. education). Cheers!


----------



## flyingfishr

HOLY CRAP! Sharks don't have brains! They're mindless killing machines!

Seriously though, I've often thought about different options should you find yourself in a pickle....or a shark, that's good info to know right there, especially for diving with Clay, that guy is a shark magnet!


----------



## diverdwn

I've brought a few sharks onboard to keep and eat, and let me tell you they are hard to kill. I gut them immediately, even after completely eviscerating a shark they will thrash around in the icebox for 20min.



be careful, prod the shark with your speartip; if he doesn't leave you alone after that consider heading back to the boat. The smaller ones seem more persistent than the bigger ones. Don't give up your fish- that only teaches the sharks to expect a free meal. Just head back to the boat. An immediate free ascent will usually get you above the fray, and help you to loose the shark. Most of the time, the sharks tend to stay close to the bottom.


----------



## Clay-Doh

I thought it was you they were always following Josh! Haaa...we have see a good number of em while spearfishin havent we


----------



## Pierce07

I thought they only attacked if you touched their privates


----------



## Orion45

Prodding the shark with your speargun will keep most local sharks away. Makos and Tigerscould beanother story. If you have to, cut the shockline and then shoot the shark. Better to loose the spear than anything else. This also leaves you with the speargun to fend off any other sharks. That's what I did a couple of years ago except, I never had to discharge the gun. Unless the shark has part of you in its mouth, I do not recommend trying to stab the shark or ripits gills out because you'll find yourself too close to the shark's business end.Personally, Igot tired of screwing with sharks, especially in poor visibility,so now I wear a Shark Shield whenever I spearfish. It works great.

Also, unless you're spearfishing, I doubt any of the species that inhabit the localdive siteswill bother with you.

http://www.sharkshield.com/Content/Home/


----------



## BOHUNTER1

I saw a movie or a video of a Mako chasing a target with a camera in tow... Those are some fast sharks... 60+ MPH... Then I saw one coming at a camera and opening his mouth for a bite.... They got a really big ol mouth too! Really scary!

I dont use a Shark Shield... well as Long as Im with Clay I have no worries... he is really slow! :clap


----------



## Mr. Mike

mako shark business end


----------

